# I'm Done.



## FedUpAlready (May 3, 2007)

Hi, I made a previous post before this one in a different section. But, my problem is extreme bloating and constipation. The other day I had to drink Citrate of Magnesia to clear myself out, and I felt so good for a day. The day is over, and I woke up today bloated with no food in my stomach, after feeling so good yesterday. My pants actually fit me yesterday, and I cried, because I knew it wouldn't last. Today I am back to my usual miserable life, of feeling bloated and full and not being able to get dressed. I am severely depressed, especially after seeing what my "normal stomach" looked like yesterday. It looked as if I dropped 10 lbs. I just can't deal with this anymore. Today I am especially upset, because yesterday I had a normal life, and today I am back to this misery. I'm 27 and I already feel like my life is over, my self esteem is at an all time low, and I can't even function. What to do?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Hiya - I'm so sorry you are having such a rotten time. First off - you are certainly not alone, though I bet it feels like it at the moment doesn't it - thats why this board is so bazzin' - loads of us in the same boat. Your self-esteem is understandably at an all-time low - I know what thats like - I bet you don't look near as bad as you think you do but clearly you need some help - and there's plenty about. Have you an understanding doctor - unfortunately, help seems to be very patchy - my IBS is actually very mild but I have had issues with severe depression so I certainly know about crippling low self-esteem. However, perhaps if you were better able to manage these wretched symptoms, you'd feel physically much better and therefore less depressed.My depression is clinical so I have to be "managed" (if I can put it like that) with anti-depressants. I know there have been plenty people here whose symptoms are managed with low dosages of anti-d's so that might be a way forward - I don't know.Have a good look around this site also - there is a whole segment on alternative approaches like hypnotherapy which have helped people with anxiety and insomnia problems too - so that might be a path you want to explore.I wish you well - stay in touch with this board - there are plenty of people in the same situation and plenty support from fantastic bods here too - I think we old fossils really cling to each other sometimes and it also helps to talk more dispassionately on line doesn't it.Lots of luck anywaySue


----------



## FedUpAlready (May 3, 2007)

SueV said:


> Hiya - I'm so sorry you are having such a rotten time. First off - you are certainly not alone, though I bet it feels like it at the moment doesn't it - thats why this board is so bazzin' - loads of us in the same boat. Your self-esteem is understandably at an all-time low - I know what thats like - I bet you don't look near as bad as you think you do but clearly you need some help - and there's plenty about. Have you an understanding doctor - unfortunately, help seems to be very patchy - my IBS is actually very mild but I have had issues with severe depression so I certainly know about crippling low self-esteem. However, perhaps if you were better able to manage these wretched symptoms, you'd feel physically much better and therefore less depressed.My depression is clinical so I have to be "managed" (if I can put it like that) with anti-depressants. I know there have been plenty people here whose symptoms are managed with low dosages of anti-d's so that might be a way forward - I don't know.Have a good look around this site also - there is a whole segment on alternative approaches like hypnotherapy which have helped people with anxiety and insomnia problems too - so that might be a path you want to explore.I wish you well - stay in touch with this board - there are plenty of people in the same situation and plenty support from fantastic bods here too - I think we old fossils really cling to each other sometimes and it also helps to talk more dispassionately on line doesn't it.Lots of luck anyway Thankyou for your kind words Sue. I appreciate it. I don't have an understanding M.D. whatsoever. He basically told me it will only get worse, and didn't offer any advice. I never liked him, I was only there 3 times, but I decided to stop going to him now. I just can't understand why I am bloated right now, after I felt good yesterday after taking the saline laxative. I am confused, and your right, I do need help. I made an appt. with a nutritionist I had seen once before, she was really nice and the pills she gave me seemed to keep me regular. I don't know why I stopped going to her. I guess it was because I felt better, and it was a few years ago, so I didn't think it was a major problem. Hopefully she can put me on the right path. Thanks again, and love your doggy by the way, he/she is adorable!Sue


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Oh bless - thanks for that nice post. I think its so easy isn't it - summat works, you feel well and then you stop taking it - blimey we're only human at t'end of the day - well if that worked before - it should again so I wish you well. Is it easy to find another doctor (GP) - there must be somebody who would take you seriously?Yeah, Milo is a little star (well rather a big star) - he's a 3 year old very thick but totally adorable shetland sheepdog who forgot to grow - I thought people would prefer looking at him than at my ugly mug.Well you take care - I'm always around!!Sue xxx


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

fedup:I know what you mean...about everything. I never have a normal bowel day. Some mornings, I 'let out' a lot. But then, it's always incomplete. So I feel terrible all day. I'm so bloated and gasy and just so uncomfortable. I end up sitting in the bathroom all day to get rid of what is left so I can get relief. But there is something always stuck, regardless if I go a lot or a little. Some days when I am going, I feel okay. I eat really well and do everything right. And the next day i feel terrible, and I cannot understand why. I'll be super bloated and what not. I don't know what to do. It is never consistent, which bothers me the most. I feel so uncomfortable every day. I wish someone could understand the agony. I wish God could help me, because at this point I need a miracle. No medicine seems to work. I can't sleep either. My mind hurts, my eyes hurt. I feel so terrible. Combined with not pooping, it's not very pretty. I'm 20 and I feel like I'm deteriorating. I can't function enough to study.Sometimes I don't know what I want more, a good bowel day or a good night's sleep. I think I want sleep so I can escape. I hate spending my nights crying. I'm young, I should be enjoying life. But my life is just passing by me. I hope I get better. And I hope you feel better as well.


----------



## FedUpAlready (May 3, 2007)

Karma said:


> fedup:I know what you mean...about everything. I never have a normal bowel day. Some mornings, I 'let out' a lot. But then, it's always incomplete. So I feel terrible all day. I'm so bloated and gasy and just so uncomfortable. I end up sitting in the bathroom all day to get rid of what is left so I can get relief. But there is something always stuck, regardless if I go a lot or a little. Some days when I am going, I feel okay. I eat really well and do everything right. And the next day i feel terrible, and I cannot understand why. I'll be super bloated and what not. I don't know what to do. It is never consistent, which bothers me the most. I feel so uncomfortable every day. I wish someone could understand the agony. I wish God could help me, because at this point I need a miracle. No medicine seems to work. I can't sleep either. My mind hurts, my eyes hurt. I feel so terrible. Combined with not pooping, it's not very pretty. I'm 20 and I feel like I'm deteriorating. I can't function enough to study.Sometimes I don't know what I want more, a good bowel day or a good night's sleep. I think I want sleep so I can escape. I hate spending my nights crying. I'm young, I should be enjoying life. But my life is just passing by me. I hope I get better. And I hope you feel better as well.


 I hope there is something I can find to keep my body in balance. I didn't have this until I joined Weight Watchers. I thought it was a miracle diet. Just stay in your points and eat WHATEVER YOU WANT. I was younger at the time,l and thought I found the perfect way to lose weight. I would basically eat a slice of pizza and some ice cream some days, and other days a little better, but I would mostly fill my points without any foods high in fiber. Before I joined, I never had trouble going to the bathroom. I used to go everyday like clockwork. And, even if I skipped a day, it was no big thing, I felt fine, and would usually go the next day. I remember after I initially lost some weight, I started to get real constipated and my stomach would bloat up, but I continued the diet, because I didn't think it was a big deal, and it would only happen occasionally. I also have high anxiety, and I get stressed out easily, which I'm sure made it worse. Anyway, after I completed the weight loss, this progressively got worse. I know what you mean about it being stuck also. I can't go without that problem too, which means it is too hard to pass, which can't go on for too long, but I let it. I just hope I didn't mess up my stomach too much, because I waited so long to get help. I actually thought my bowel movements were pretty normal whenever I managed to go. Anyway, I hope you are better too, and I hope I find consistent relief also, instead of hoping I feel better the next day, and having to wait to see how I feel to make plans.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Oh don't go there with diets - until my late 30's I was a size 10 (US Size 6 - I think) - I'd had 2 kids and never really had to bother - I've always been greedy - then I had surprise baby no 3 when I was 37 and since then, coupled with the fact that I'm now on anti-depressants - I'm lucky to just about fit into a size 14 (US size 10 - would that be???) - I'm a tiny frame really - I've got wrists like twigs but suddenly I've got these massive boobs and a horrible belly that no amount of dieting seems to want to shift - despite exercising and no snacks or choccies or owt for about 5/6 weeks - its soul-destroying really - but still, at least mentally and physically I've never felt better - I think as we get older (I'm 44) - you basically have to learn to compromise don't you.For anyone battling with weight issues (either too fat, or too skinny) - you have my total empathy!!!!Sue xxxx


----------

